# can I "lock" my Kindle?



## kdawna

I am wondering if there is a place to put in a password to keep it private.
Also, I ordered books directely from the Kindle2 and did not have to put in my password the second time I went back in (hrs apart). I don't like it just to be that open in case someone else would get hold of it. Can you log in and out of the Kindle bookstore?
  Kdawna


----------



## Gables Girl

The answer to both questions is no.  There is no way to password protect your Kindle so any one can see what you have on it.  If you lose it you would have to deregister it to keep them from buying books on your account.  You can always order books on your account directly from your Kindle unless it's deregistered.  One of the advantages of the Kindle is access to buy books anywhere anytime.  Sorry I couldn't give you better news.


----------



## luvmy4brats

No and No.

However, you can really only buy books with it and Amazon sends an email with every purchase to your email address so you would know. If somebody were to buy books on your Kindle, you have 7 days to return them.


----------



## Angela

Also, if your Kindle "disappears" you can logon to your account and deregister the Kindle then no one would be able to 1-click your account.


----------



## DailyLunatic

Gables Girl said:


> The answer to both questions is no. There is no way to password protect your Kindle so any one can see what you have on it. If you lose it you would have to deregister it to keep them from buying books on your account. You can always order books on your account directly from your Kindle unless it's deregistered. One of the advantages of the Kindle is access to buy books anywhere anytime. Sorry I couldn't give you better news.


So, if I de-register the Kindle, from the Kindle, can I re-register from the Kindle as well, or do I have to find a computer?

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## marianneg

DailyLunatic said:


> So, if I de-register the Kindle, from the Kindle, can I re-register from the Kindle as well, or do I have to find a computer?


Yes, you can register from the Kindle itself. You have to enter your email address and password.


----------



## legalbs2

You can log out of the Amazon web site even from your Kindle.  You go to Your Account and there should be a log out area.


----------



## L.Canton

It would be an interesting feature to have password protection, but unfortunately that's not the case.


----------



## carlobee

i would agree.. but that's just too minor of a problem to neglect the greatness of Kindle.


----------



## DailyLunatic

carlobee said:


> i would agree.. but that's just too minor of a problem to neglect the greatness of Kindle.


So, my security concerns are minor, are they?  Chill, I know you didn't mean to minimalize. For me its a biggie, though. The work around by de-registering, re-registering will work until I get some kind of subscription or they fix what I, and others, concider a major security shortcoming.


----------



## marianneg

legalbs2 said:


> You can log out of the Amazon web site even from your Kindle. You go to Your Account and there should be a log out area.


I think the PPs were talking about the Kindle store, which can only be "logged out" by deregistering the Kindle.


----------



## legalbs2

When you go online to the Amazon Kindle Store, you are not logged in to your account except on the Kindle.  The reason WhisperNet logs you in is so that you can purchase your books etc.  I just realized that.  Does that mean your Kindle is always logged into the Kindle Store even though you are NOT using WhisperNet?  I don't think so.  When you are using WN, then you are logged in and when you exit WN, you are no longer logged in.  If you were, when you go to the Amazon Store via computer, it would show that you are still logged in.  I always have to go to My Account to log in online.

With no internal security, I can see why you would not want to remain logged in via your Kindle.


----------



## Athenagwis

I would be more worried about soemone stealing my credit cards and making purchases, then them stealing my K and making purchases, personally.  I should think that Amazon would be pretty good about returning any books that got bought after the K was stolen, or if they aren't, you can turn the transactions into your CC company, just as if your card was stolen.  Unlike with a stolen credit card, they can only buy books, which have a pretty small price tag, it's not like they can log in and buy a LCD flat panel TV from your Kindle.  I suppose that if your K got stolen, you'd have to be just as diligent as you would be with your credit cards if they got stolen, call Amazon (or log online) and make sure it can't purchase anything from your account.

Though I don't think a password is a bad idea, may deter people from even trying to steal the K, since they wouldn't be able to easily log in anyway.

Rachel


----------



## legalbs2

I think turning on WN then entering a password to enter the Kindle Store would be a good idea; however, kind of defeats the idea of purchasing a book and having it download in 60 seconds or less.  

If you do not feel safe purchasing books from your Kindle, then go online and purchase them.  WN can only be deactivated by deregistering your Kindle.  Then, when you purchase books online you would first have to register your Kindle, purchase the book, then deregister.  

I wonder if Amazon would allow you to register and deregister frequently.  How would Amazon know if you are the same person?  Maybe someone else is registering and deregistering your "stolen" Kindle.  I think there is a point when you just have to trust the security of the company you are dealing with - Amazon.


----------



## marianneg

legalbs2 said:


> I wonder if Amazon would allow you to register and deregister frequently. How would Amazon know if you are the same person? Maybe someone else is registering and deregistering your "stolen" Kindle. I think there is a point when you just have to trust the security of the company you are dealing with - Amazon.


Like I said earlier, you need your email address and password to register the Kindle. If you keep that with your Kindle, I doubt having a password for the Kindle itself would help you much.


----------



## legalbs2

Yes, but I doubt Amazon would allow you to constantly register and deregister your Kindle.  It is kind of like abusing the system.  Just my opinion.  I think whatever makes you happy is what you should do as long as it does not adversely affect me.


----------



## marianneg

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, but I doubt Amazon would allow you to constantly register and deregister your Kindle. It is kind of like abusing the system. Just my opinion.


Why? What "system" is this "abusing"?


----------



## KindleMom

marianner said:


> Why? What "system" is this "abusing"?


I agree. Especially when the "system" has nothing built in to protect yourself or your children if they are ones using the Kindle.

Amazon really needs to address this. I think for every person that posts about this on KB, there are probably hundreds to thousands of people out there with similar concerns.


----------



## legalbs2

marianner said:


> Why? What "system" is this "abusing"?


May abusing the system is not the comment I was trying to make. I just think registering and deregistering has to be tedious somewhere down the line. If you are that afraid of being on the internet, you should not be on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, but I doubt Amazon would allow you to constantly register and deregister your Kindle.


Yes, Amazon does let you register and deregister over and over again. I do it quite often. I share my account with my 14 yr old daughter and my mother. There are some books that I read that I wouldn't feel comfortable letting my daughter read at this age (and probably don't want my mom to know I'm reading stuff like that!) I deregister my Kindle from my account, re-register onto my husbands account, buy & download those books, then deregister and reregister to my account. The books purchased from my husband's account remain on the Kindle.


----------



## legalbs2

I am not informed about the registration process.  Thanks.


----------



## NavyWings

I recently purchased a Kindle and I guess I just expected it to have the ability to set a password. No difference between the Kindle and a cell phone. Password protection serves a few functions. First, and the primary reason I would want it, is that if thieves know the devices are password protected and useless without the password, they are less likely to be stolen. A stolen kindle can be reregistered on another account. It's the device I want to protect more than the account. If thieves know the device isn't password protected, it's going to be more attractive as a theft item.


----------



## drenee

NavyWings, welcome to KindleBoards.  If you have a minute, go to Introductions and Welcomes and start a thread and tell us about yourself.  
deb


----------



## htears

Yes, you can password protect your Kindle if you have the latest update. Here's how you can tell if you have the capability:

* With the Kindle on the Home screen, press the Menu button
* Scroll down (with the 5-way switch) to Settings and press in to select
* In the Settings screen, you should see Device Password at the bottom of the list. Scroll down until the words turn on is underlined (selected) and press in on the 5-way switch to select
* A Set Password dialog will appear. Enter the password you want to use, Type it again to confirm it.
* Enter a password hint to help you remember it
* Select Submit when finished

password notes: Once you have your password created, your Kindle will be protected. No one will be able to use your Kindle without entering the correct password. This includes you, so don't use the password feature if you have memory issues. If you forget your password, the only remedy is to reset your Kindle, which will also remove all content to prevent other people from accessing it. Not pretty.

If you forget your password, move the 5-way controller down to view your password hint. Your Kindle will also give you the Kindle Support phone number so we can help reset your Kindle password.

If you lose your Kindle and you don't have it password protected, you can always go to your Amazon account on the web and Deregister your Kindle. This will divorce it from your account so whoever has it won't be able to purchase any new books. Unfortunately, they would have access to any books you already have on your Kindle. Then you can contact Amazon Customer Support and (I think) they can really render it useless. Click the word Help at the top right of the account area on Amazon. Navigate to the Kindle help area and look for a Contact Us button. It should be in the Self Service area on the right side of the web page. Amazon will phone you immediately. They are an amazing help resource.


----------



## kindlegrl81

NavyWings said:


> I recently purchased a Kindle and I guess I just expected it to have the ability to set a password. No difference between the Kindle and a cell phone. Password protection serves a few functions. First, and the primary reason I would want it, is that if thieves know the devices are password protected and useless without the password, they are less likely to be stolen. A stolen kindle can be reregistered on another account. It's the device I want to protect more than the account. If thieves know the device isn't password protected, it's going to be more attractive as a theft item.


This thread was started almost 2 years ago when there was no way to password protect the Kindle. Amazon has now added a password protection option to the Kindle so you should be fine.


----------



## Pinworms

Why are people bumping year old threads?  Its confusing.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Pinworms said:


> Why are people bumping year old threads? Its confusing.


Probably new Kindle owners searching for an answer instead of started another thread. Happens all the time on other discussion boards I frequent, especially on Christmas when everyone has new toys.


----------



## BruceS

As long as the thread isn't too long, it is a good idea anyway.

There are a lot of new members now searching for answers and the necessary steps to turn on the password are mentioned.

Of course, they are also mentioned in the manual included on the kindle, but nobody wants to read the manual.


----------



## CS

Yep, you can password protect at least the K3 (I was surprised when I saw my dad's new Kindle had that feature, because I was under the assumption that there was no way to do it, based on old information).


----------



## ctn

Password protecting your Kindle is a big help, as is the fact that after a period of not using it, it locks itself automatically.

*However*, it would be very helpful if the program were modified to add a *second* password to access the "Archived Items."

- ctn


----------



## Capri142

This thread had me wondering for a few minutes there. I have had PW protection on my K2 ever since I can remember. I have had it over 2 years now.


----------



## unitbit

I was actually just talking to my wife about password protecting ours last night, kinda strange timing.


----------



## Carol343

Many thanks Htears, I was concerned re locking device...now completed


----------

